# "The Rock Man's Library".



## Richard36 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello, my name is Richard, a.k.a., "The Rock Man". For all those unaware, "C.W. Ammen" has a book that every refiner should have. It is simple, concise, and to the point. It covers all aspects of refining by digestion in aqua regia then dropping out each metal individually, or as separate groups, then separating them at a later point in the process. It covers much, including Assaying as well as element identification. check it out. 
I paid $80 for my book and have not regretted it for a moment. 

Another good book for all of us is "How to smelt your Gold and Silver," by " Hank Chapman, Jr." 
Get these books folks! 
You will never regret it.  

Sincerely; Rick a.k.a. "The Rock Man".

Recovery and Refining of Precious Metals.
By C.W. Ammen
ISBN 0-412-72060-4
Deep Rock Resources Inc.
P.O. Box 3258
Edmonton, Alberta, Canada, T5L 4J1 http://www.deeprock.ca


How To Smelt Your Gold & Silver
By Hank Chapman Jr.
Mineral Recovery Services, Inc.
P.O. Box 400
Wells, NV. 89835


----------



## Richard36 (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are some books I suggest that you, and others get to study with, as well as look up and read in concerning anything that I have posted about "Minerals and Geology".

National Audubon Society
Field Guide to North American Rocks and Minerals. To order by phone, (800) - 733 - 3000
ISBN 0-394-50269-8

Simon & Schuster's guide to 
Rocks and Minerals http://www.SimonSays.com
ISBN 0-671-24417-5

Dorling Kindersley Handbooks
Rocks and minerals http://www.dk.com
ISBN 1-56458-061-x

REBO PRODUCTIONS
Minerals Encyclopaedia http://www.rebo-publishers.com [email protected]
ISBN 184 0134 046
ISBN 1-84053-163-0

David & Charles
Minerals & Gemstones of the World
ISBN 0-7153-0197-7

I hope that these books help.

Sincerely; Rick. a.k.a. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Richard36 (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are a couple of books that I recomend for those wishing to process "Black Sands".
Good information, and well worth reading for those who intend to do this.

Simplified Black Sand Recovery 
By Clark Sable
Hulette Mining Company
P.O. Box 364
Reseda, CA. 91337

How to Process your Black Sand Concentrates
By Vern H. Ballantyne
ISBN 1-877700-07-X
Mountain Publications
P.O. Box 8008, Suite 252
Gloucester, MA. 01931

I hope that these books help, and they should. 
I have used the methods described within them.

Sincerely; Rick. a.k.a. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Richard36 (Nov 30, 2009)

For those wishing to get a full understanding of "Structural Geology" of the landscape of any given region, 
I recomend the following books.

The Field Guide To Geology
By David Lambert and The Diagram Group
ISBN 0-8160-3823-6
Checkmark Books
An imprint of Facts On File, Inc.
132 West 31st Street
New York, NY. 10001 http://www.factsonfile.com

Discover Nature in the Rocks
By Rebeca Lawton, Diana Lawton, and Susan Panttaja
ISBN 0-8117-2720-3
STACKPOLE BOOKS
5067 Ritter Road
Mechanicsburg, PA. 17055

WINDOWS INTO THE EARTH
The Geologic Story of Yellowstone and Grand Teton National Parks
By Robert B. Smith and Lee J. Siegel
ISBN 0-19-510597-4
Oxford University Press, Inc.
198 Madison Avenue, New York, NY. 10016 http://www.oup.com

INTERPRETING THE LANDSCAPE
Recent and Ongoing Geology of Grand Teton & Yellowstone National Parks
By John M. Good and Kenneth L. Pierce
ISBN 0-931895-45-6
Grand Teton Natural Histroy Association in cooperation with The National Park Service

The Quaternary and Pliocene Yellowstone Plateau Volcanic Field of Wyoming, Idao, and Montana
U.S. Geological Survey Professional Paper 729-G
By Robert L. Christiansen
ISBN 0-607-95346-2
USGS Information Services
P.O. Box 25286
Denver, CO. 80225 http://geopubs.wr.usgs.gov/prof-paper/pp1623/
1-888-ASK-USGS www.usgs.gov/

Roadside Geology of the Yellowstone Country
By William J. Fritz
ISBN 0-87842-170-X
Mountain Press Publishing Co.
P.O. Box 2399
Missoula, MT. 59806 .... Phone # 406-728-1900 ...1-800-234-5308 www.mountain-press.com [email protected]

I hope that these books will help you, and others as well.

Sincerely; Rick. a.k.a. "The Rock Man"


----------



## Richard36 (Nov 30, 2009)

The following are various other books within my library that I figured might be of interest.

Gold Diggers Atlas 
By Robert Neil Johnson
Cy Johnson & Son
Box 288 - 435 N. Roop Street
Susanville, CA. 96130

GOLD! GOLD!
By Joseph F. Petralia
ISBN 0-88839-118-8
Hancock House Publishers
1431 Harrison Avenue, Box X-1
Blaine, WA. 98231 ... Phone # (206) - 354 - 6953

Sam Radding's Book of Plans -volumes 1 & 2
By Sam Radding
Sam Radding / Butterknife Publishing
6104 Adams Ave.
San Diego, CA. 92115 ... Phone # (619) - 582 - 0722

Western Gem Hunters Atlas
By H. Cyril Johson
Cy Johnson & Son 
Box 288 - 435 N. Roop Street
Susanville, CA. 96130

N.W. Gem Fields and Ghost Town Atlas
By Robert Neil Johnson
Cy Johnson & Son 
Box 288 - 435 N. Roop Street
Susanville, CA. 96130

Gem Trails of Oregon
By James R. Mitchell
ISBN 0-935182-99-3
Gem Guides Book Company
315 Cloverleaf Drive, Suite F
Baldwin Park, CA. 91706

Hoffmans Rockhound Guide
By Charles Hoffman
ISBN 0-936738-00-6
WEBB RESEARCH GROUP PUBLISHERS
P.O. Box 314
Medford, OR. 97501 ... http://sharplink.com/pnwbnooks

Standard Catalog of Gem Values
By Anna M. Miller & John Sinkankas
ISBN 0-945005-16-4
Geoscience Press, Inc. 
Tucson, AZ.

The Nature Companions Rocks, Fossils, and Dinosaurs
Rocks and Fossils section by Arthur B. Busbey 3rd, Robert R. Coenraads, David Roots, Paul Willis
Dinosaurs section By Christopher A. Brochu, John Long, Colin McHenry, John D. Scanlon, Paul Wills
ISBN 1 877019 02-X
Fog City Press
814 Montgomery Street
San Francisco, CA. 94133

I hope that these books help you and others to find something interesting, and valuable.

Sincerely; Rick. a.k.a. "The Rock Man".


----------

